# Visa Cancellation while on vacation



## emurithi (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi guys, I need some advice.
I am due for my vacation in a few days & have already bought an air ticket.
At the same time, I have secured a better job outside of UAE & GCC. 
I intend to give my resignation to my current employer (a semi- government company) immediately they give me my passport for the vacation because its very frustrating to get the passport after resignation.

My new employer requires me to have my visa canceled before joining. 
Can I serve my 1 month notice while on vacation?
Is it advisable to send my passport from my country to the current employer in Dubai for visa cancellation while am on vacation after the notice period? 
Have been working here for 14 months and my contract is unlimited.

Any advice will be highly appreciated.
Eric


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

From the Ministry of Labor website, under the Labor Law > Legal Affairs > Termination of Employment Contract section;

25. In case the worker has submitted his resignation letter and took a leave… or resigned
during such leave period…shall the said one month notice period become invalid?
- No, it shall not become be invalid and the worker should work for the one month notice
period.

What I get from this is, if you resign during your vacation, you're still supposed to return and work for a month before you can leave the company. On the other hand, if you're upto it, there's the option of paying penalties to get rid of the 1 month notice period.. Though I have no idea how the visa cancellation issue works..


----------

